# Sink full of flatheads



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

I was concerned about the Alabama River because I heard it had been raped of all of the flathead catfish. So, I broke down and went after them yesterday. I was able to fill the sink up but didn't manage to catch any monsters. It was just an average catch. I was rolling solo. The wife didn't want to take off work to come play.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

thats enough to stink a skillet. good fish. 
:yes:


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

nice haul man!:notworthy:​


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice haul! Need to give us some lessons on catfishing.


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

:lol: Once again, nice job!!!!!!


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

where at on the Alabama River? I would join you for some cats.


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

I was close to Montgomery? Do you know where Cooter's Pond is?


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

yeah, I live like 5 minutes from Cooter's. Do you live around the area? Did you catch them in Cooters or the main river channel? How did you catch them?


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

I caught them in the river. I caught them on a trot line and some of them on bush hooks. I caught some channel and blue cats too. I didn't keep them though.


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

Headed down to dixie landing tonight for a couple of days,camping out across from the landing.Been having trouble finding shad,did ya see any schooling on top?Dont worry about the alabama, its just fine!:thumbup:


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

The largest majority of the shad I saw were in the sloughs and in the creeks. They were in large schools. I did not see many schools on the main river.


----------



## Capn Hook (Jan 9, 2012)

The pioneers will be proud


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

LMFAO Capn Hook............. They held my hand throughout the entire process.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

firespan1 said:


> Headed down to dixie landing tonight for a couple of days,camping out across from the landing.Been having trouble finding shad,did ya see any schooling on top?Dont worry about the alabama, its just fine!:thumbup:


Did see some shad right above Dixie the other morning. As a matter of fact they were right in the middle of the river.


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks ,roll tide!


----------



## Capn Hook (Jan 9, 2012)

Just effin with ya Roach! Nice fish


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

firespan1 said:


> Thanks ,roll tide!



Oh crap didn't know you were a bama fan. Wouldn't have given out that info had I have known that. LOL


----------

